# What's wrong with this picture?



## nitekayak (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5127154


----------



## Illum (Sep 1, 2006)

[EDIT:]
[EDIT:] :wow: 
[MORE EDIT:] I think Walmart needs better training for employees who update material info with more accuracy....but this is ridiculous


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 1, 2006)

:lolsign:


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 2, 2006)

So are you, like, supposed to actually COOK your BBQ food with that thing Miniwave Oven style??


----------



## Christoph (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## chesterqw (Sep 25, 2006)

wow... our dream has come through. now we can cook with a work light!


----------



## pathalogical (Sep 25, 2006)

Why waste your propane when you can use the light to cook your food, or, upgrade to the 10mcp light for even faster cooking !


----------



## Illum (Sep 25, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> Why waste your propane when you can use the light to cook your food, or, upgrade to the 10mcp light for even faster cooking !




not really for cooking, but you basically can do away with the warmer side stove alltogether


----------



## Swede74 (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't think the picture I found in a Scandinavian hardware store's online catalog deserved a new thread, and it didn't quite seem to belong in the battery section, which is why I'm resurrecting this very old thread.










Edit: I now realize that the link in the first post no longer leads to a (funny?) picture and the following replies makes little sense without it, so resurrecting the thread was probably not such a good idea. I would have removed my reply if possible, but since I can't, perhaps a moderator could do it for me. I'm sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 25, 2013)

Swede74: a C alkaline in the charger. A mistake by Biltema...


----------

